# Lie-Nielsen 102 Low Angle Block Plane?



## Willeh

Looking at picking up a decent block plane to replace the POS Home Depot Stanley block plane (That does not have any sort of adjustment) that i am currently struggling with..

Read the article in Fine Woodworking recently that proclaimed the LN 102 to be the best overall and best value above the LN 60 1/2 and a couple of the veritas planes.

I like the idea of its small size, I also like the price at $115.

The FWW article mentions that while it doesnt have an adjustable mouth, it doesnt really need it anyways, it performs just as good as the ones that do.

Just wanted to ask your opinion, since there doesnt seem to be any reviews on them on LJs.

Should I buy or should I look elsewhere?


----------



## bobasaurus

I would lean towards getting one with an adjustable mouth. It really makes all the difference when planing weird grain. The Veritas LA block plane (with adjustable mouth) is $140… I have one and it is fantastic.


----------



## mbs

I have the veritas too and I like it. I haven't used the LN before


----------



## bladedust

I have the LN 60 1/2 and the 102. Both are great and do exactly what they're supposed to do. I can't speak to the need of adjustable mouth since I haven't had an opportunity to use the 102 on extremely figured wood yet.

If you decide on the 102, they make a less expensive version made out of iron for $95. Either way, you can't go wrong with a LN or Veritas, both great products.


----------



## JohnChung

If this is your first block plane, I would go for an adjustable low angle block plane. The adjustable mouth is
critical for minimizing tearout. For high figured wood, the bevel HELPS too.

LN 102 is an apron plane. I don't own it and can work with my LV std. block plane. If you intend to do A LOT of trimming an apron plane is well suitable. Block plane not quite.


----------



## mandatory66

I have both the LN 601/2 and the iron 102. I just purchased the 102 about 3 weeks ago & have been using it an a cabinet of drawers I am currently making. The 102 is quite a bit smaller than the 601/2 but I find that I reach for it more often than the 601/2. It's a pleasure to use.


----------



## paratrooper34

Willeh, I suggest LN's rabbet block plane, which is more versatile than the 102. It can do anything a block plane would be used for plus, it can handle some joinery tasks such as cleaning up tenons and making rabbets. The 102 is a nice little plane, but since it has a curved sole and a blade that does not extend to the outside of the sole, it is limited in its applications.

You are correct in stating you do not need an adjustable mouth on a block plane. Sorry guys, I just don't see it. I never use a block plane for smoothing tasks and a sharp blade takes care of anything I ever ask it to do. I guess if you use a block plane for smoothing, you might want an adjustable mouth. But for common block plane tasks, an adjustable mouth isn't required.


----------



## hokieman

Ditto on what paratrooper advises. I have the same plane and it can do everything the 102 can and more. Yes, you don't have an adjustable mouth (which is nice) but it can do a lot more than your general block plane. As for Lie Nielsen, theor quality is unsurpassed and their customer service is outstanding. When buying a toll get the best.


----------



## JohnChung

Hokieman, could you elaborate on this statement?
"Yes, you don't have an adjustable mouth (which is nice) but it can do *a lot more than your general block plane.*"

I am not sure what this statement is referring too.


----------



## Cosmicsniper

You'd have to pry my LN rabbet block plane from my cold, dead hands.


----------



## Cosmicsniper

John…he means that with the rabbet block plane, you can use it to clean up material all the way the shoulder, much like a shoulder plane…sometimes even on the shoulder itself. So in many cases, it functions as both a large shoulder plane and a regular block plane. There a few times when I opt for my no. 92, but if the LN can do the same job, I choose it, largely because I never like the feel of the 92 in my hands.


----------



## JohnChung

Ah, I got it now. The rabbet block plane is a versatile tool. Could even be used for shooting IF fitted with a jig on the side of the plane. I own a shoulder plane so at times I do combine it with a block plane when cleaning up the tenon.


----------



## Dcase

I have the LN #102 and I love it… The mouth not being adjustable is no issue at all. I can get ultra fine shavings from my LN 102 with the mouth the way it is



















This is my go to block plane and I wouldn't want to be without it. Perfect size and fit for one hand use.


----------



## Loren

I rarely use a block plane. Usually just for making small
chamfers if I don't want to go to the trouble of clamping
the work. With a block plane I hold the board in one
hand and chamfer with the other.

I almost always reach for a #4 or a #5. I'll use the #4
with one hand too sometimes though it gets heavy
to hold that way if there is a lot of work.

In terms of block planes, I love my old Knuckle cap
block planes. They serve just fine. The Stanleys
have a better design than the others like Millers
Falls because my pinkie doesn't get caught in the cap.


----------



## LeChuck

I have a Craftsman/Stanley #65, and personally, I really don't like the knuckle cap. I think it makes it a real pain to keep the blade straight when putting it back in place. I need a smaller block plane myself and was really interested in the Lie Nielsen 102, but after seeing that the equivalent plane from Veritas (apron plane) has a lateral adjustment, I will probably be going for that one.


----------



## Dcase

LeChuck- I agree with you on the knuckle cap. The knuckle cap on my Stanley #18 is kind of a pain to snap down because it does as you said it moves the iron.

On the other hand my Stanley #65 has a knuckle cap that is designed a little different and I have no problems with that one.


----------



## OSU55

While the LN 102 is a beautiful tool, fits the hand well, it's small size nice for one hand use, and makes fine cuts, it's lack of lateral adjustment makes it a bit of a loser for me. You have to hone the edge near perfect to get an even shaving thickness. The Veritas Apron plane is not as pretty, but a much better plane due to the blade lateral adjustment, and its ~$20 cheaper.

As for an adjustable mouth, it's not that big of a deal. Blade cutting angle will do more than a tight mouth for tearout in my experience. A 50°-60° cutting angle will tame about anything. One could have 2 low angle LV Apron type planes, one with a 37° (25° bevel) for end grain and with grain cutting, and one at ~50° (38° bevel) for other tasks. As long as the mouth opening isn't a gaping hole (as with some of the cheap planes) an adjustable mouth isn't that necessary. The small size of the LN 102/Veritas Apron planes is very nice to have.


----------



## JohnChung

I had a long time to determine if I wanted to get a LV and LN. One BIG plus is the LN is made of bronze. No rust. Oxidation yes but NO rust. Big plus for me. The lateral adjustment is missing as mentioned but slight taps with the hammer does allow lateral adjustment which is good enough.

It is not a super hogger like the standard block plane but for trimming and cleaning up this plane excels at. One of my favourite planes which is next to #4.


----------



## bandit571

No budget for the bronze stuff, barely had any for a vintage one ($25














NIB Millers Falls #1455. For an adjustable mouth block plane, I have a couple stanley vintage 9-1/2s one is a reddish-brown colour. The other has a knuckle cap. Seem to work just fine. There is also a Stanley #103 sitting in the tool chest, paid a whopping $1 for the SW model…


----------



## JulianLech

I have the LN 102 bronze block plane. It works great for my use. I also have a old Stanley block plane (not sure of the model #) that I purchased awhile ago on Ebay. I can get equally thin shavings from both. It's all a matter of personal preference. Most of my planes are old Stanley's from Ebay. The LN or Veritas planes may look nicer but they do not necessarily work any better than an old well tuned plane. That's my 2 cents.


----------



## JohnChung

If one can get a decent plane to tune up. Go for it!


----------



## Redoak49

I have the LN 60-1/2 and love it and the adjustable mouth. I also like the Veritas low angle especially since they offer an auxiliary handle for it. As I get older, it is harder to grip a plane. Both companies make great planes. They look good, and work great.

A suggestion for you….you will need to invest in some sharpening equipment and time to learn to use it. While these are fine planes and sharp out of the box, you will need to shapen them. To get the ultra fine shavings, you need to be pretty good at the sharpening. I have used several different methods from sand paper on glass, water stones, and a Worksharp 3000. They all do a good job but there is no real secret except some practice.

I also use a couple of older Stanley planes for a lot of work where I do not want to risk my expensive planes. You can also pickup a couple of older Stanley planes to use as practice for learning to sharpen.

Good Luck.


----------

